# Mongoose



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

neck shot at 10 m, olivia yanked him outta the bush


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

HHmm.. John Rambo aprove?









But seriously, nice shot.
I think it's the first time i've seen a Mongoose taken down with a slingshot on this forum?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

impressive .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

it is a pop shot!

I turned my computer display to see the pic


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting Steve


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

They are tough to kill! We have them locally and can be seen during the day.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice shooting. First one I've seen here too.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice shot,

Arne


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Didn't take the goat to fetch him?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good shot!


----------

